# زيت طبيعي عباره عن مجموعة زيوت هنديه مخلوطه مع بعضها معجزه



## ام الوليــد (3 مارس 2012)

هلا يالغاليات جبت لكم زيتالحُسنالمعجزهيوقف التساقطيطول ويكثر 

يساعد على انبات شعر جديد .. الزيت طبيعي عباره عن مجموعةزيوت

هنديه مخلوطه مع بعضها 

وبإذن الله اللي تجربه تدعيلي وطبعاماعرضته الابعد تجربه على شعري

وربي شاهد ..للطلب العلبه 100 ريال حجمالعلبه 330 مل

طريقة الاستخدام يوضع علىالشعرمن ساعه ونصالى 3 ساعات

ويغسل بالشامبو المعتاد مرتين الى ثلاث بالاسبوع..

وهذيتجارب بعض البنات..

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فلاويه ذوق » 
انا حلفتاني لا لقيت تغيير في شعري اكتب عنه وانا عند وعدي ياام عبدالله
هذا انا بعدتقريبا اسبوعين او اكثر شعري تغير تغيير جذري
اولا طول بوضوح مو مره عشان لااكون مبالغة لكن تقريبا 2 سم
وراحت الكشه والبهتان وتوقف التساقط ونبت شعر واللهثم والله
صار فيه لمعة ومفرود تغير من جد ومو بس كذا اخذت من عندها 
صبغةسودا للشعر وماشاء الله حتى زوجي لاحظ واستانس
الله يوفقك ويسعدك ويجزاك الف خيرويوسع رزقك
هي قالت استخدميه ثلاث مرات طبعا عالزيت وخليه 3 ساعات
انا بصراحةطماعه واحطه يوم بعد يوم واغطيه بكيس واخليه ساعة
وبعد كذا اغسله والله حلوومنعش وريحته حلوه
ولما اغسله بالشامبو مايبقى اثر مثل الزيوت الثانية
اللهيوفقك ويجزاك خير

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دلوعه بقوه » 
عنواني واضحومايحتاج اشرح يا بنات انا ابغى اقولكم عن تجربتي ووالله ماراح اكذب بحرف ولا راحارحم الاخت الحُسن.
انا شعري طبيعته ناعم مره وقليل مع الصبغ والخصل والاستشوارصار خيشه ويتساقط والله كان اللي يطيح من شعري لو اجمعه لمده اسبوعين ينفع يصيرباروكه حست بالمنتدى وجربي هذا وحطي ذاك وكل ما ابغلى اسوي شي ما يتسهل لني اسويهاذا مره اهتميت بشعري قصيت اطرافه وحطيت زيت صانسيلك طبعاً ها الحاله مره كل شهرين 
طولتها صح !! ترى فاضيه ابغى اسولف
المهم قريت موضوع الحُسن تحمست وقبل ماارسل الرساله دعيت (يارب اذا فيه خير سهله ليه واذا فيه شر عليه اصرفه عني) وارسلتلها المسج كان يوم اربعاء الجمعه اخذت الزيت بمجرد وصلت وحطيته بشعري استمريت 3اسابيع والنتيجه 

الله يسعد ويوفق ها الانسانه ويرزقها رزق حلال طيب واللهيابنات ان شعري حالته احسن غير انه طال ما اقول انه صار ذاك الطول بس فتره 3 اسابيعوعلى الزياده بالطول صراحه شي مذهل غير كذاالشعرالجديد الليبدا يطلع والله من الفرحه بس اجلس اناظر بالمرايه والمس شعري من الفرحه. 
التساقط شوفو حلفوني بالي تبغون بس ما اعتقد في حلف اقوى من انكم تحلفوني باللهكنت لما اتسبح قاعده الفرشه (المشط) ما تبان من كثر الشعر, قبل امس يوم تسبحت قمتشلت كل شعره من المشط زين وبعد ما طلعت مشطت شعري واستشورته لقيت ممكن حوالي 20شعره وممكن كانت اقل هذا تقدير من مجرد النظر هذه وانا تركته اسبوع لأني كنت تعبانهوما قدرت استخدمه والحين اخر اسبوعين التزمت فيه .
والله يا بنات احلف لكم باللهوبأغلى شي عندي مالي مصلحه من الكلام اللي كتبته ولا اعرف ها الانسانه الامن خلالالمنتدى بس والله ما كتبت الابعد ماشفت اللي كنت اتوقعه صعب صار بيدي
وما كتبتهالا للفايده .
اخت الحُسن
جزاك الله بالخير ويفرح قلبك ويفرج همك وينصرك علىمن ظلمك يارب مشكوره على قد شعر راسي والشعر الجديد بعد

الرسالة الأصليةكتبت بواسطة ام محمد2007 » 
اقسم بالله انني استخدمته لي ثلاث اسابيع وشعر الاانفي تحسن وصحي وفيه لمعه وكثر عن اىول ووقف التساقط وكل من شاهده اعجب فيه الشكريرحع الاخت الحسن بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى وادعو الله انا لايحرمنا منها ولا منزيتها انا عن نفسي لااستطيع ان اعيش بدونه واقول لها الله يجعله في موازين حسناتهافعلا زيت ممتاز انا يااخوات لااصدق كل مايقال لكم زيت الاخت ممتاز وعلى ضمانتيواغتمنا من كل وحده استخدمته تدعو لها والله يحفظك ياخت انا سميتك ام الحسن وانةيديمك فوق رؤسنا 


الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ذبحني غلااه » 
وييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ين الحسن جيبوها لي حالا حالا أبي أبرد حرتيفيها الله يسامحها حرت قلبي على شعري تدرون ليش لي سنين وأنا أربي بهالشعر ومابقىزيت ولاخلطه ماجربتها وفي يوم من الأيام لقيت وحده كاتبه أسمها الحسن في قسم العروضعن زيت تقول أسمهالمعجزهأعجبت بكلامهوراسلتها وأخذت منها العلبه ب100ريال سعودي ريال ينطح ريال وقالت أستخدميه مرتينبالأسبوع والنتيجه تبين بعد شهر وأستعملته والحين صارلي شهر كامل تدرون وش صاربشعري آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ آآآآآآه فيني عبره ودي أبكي في البدايه ومن أول مرهصار نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااعم وبعد تقريبا 3مرات من الأستعمال وقفالتسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسساقط ما أصدق وشو ذا أمشط شعري بالمشط ماتنزل الا كمشعرتين بس مومعقول ونبت شعر في كل راسي وأنا الحين مقهوره ويني عنه من زمان اللهيسامحك يالحسن مانزلتي هالزيت من سنين والسعر يابلاش ولاشي قدام هالمفعولالعجييييييييييييييييييب والاروع من هذا كله تعاملها الراقي والحلو والله أولماراسلتها وقلت باخذ منك بس اذا ماعجبني ترا بكتب عنه وبنصح البنات لاياخذونه تدرونوش قالت؟ قالت أمانه اذا شفتي منه اي ضرر تقولين لي وتخبرين البنات ماأبي أضر أحدوصابونة البابايا روعه والبخوريجنن كل من شمه سألني من وين شاريتهأااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااالف شكر أختي الحسن والله يوفقك ويرزقكياعسل ولاتبخليي علينا بمثل هالأشياء القمه حبيت أكتب تجربتي فقط على شان يستفيدونالخوات اللي مثلي والله يوفق الجميع 


الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطةجوجو13 » 
والله ياخوات عن تجربه زيت فعلا معجزه وصراحه الحسن انسانه ثقهواغراضه مره ممتازه والله يعطيها الف عافيه على الزيتالرهيب........................ 


الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أم زايد1 » 
انا اخذت الزيت من عند الاخت الحسن وبكل امانه استخدمته لشعري وشعر بنتيعمرها سنتين شعر بنتي ماشاءالله طول عن قبل وشعري بصراحة نموه بطئ مره طول اشويوبكل امانه مشئ هذاك الزود بس انه طول ...والله يوفقها ان شاءالله وتعاملها بن مرهراقي الله يرزقها من حيث لاتعلم .... 


الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Toofy_KSA » 
ماشاالله لااله الا الله
الزيت روعة ريحته حلوة ماهو مثل الزيوتالباقية ريحة وتغسلينه
ويضلالشعرمزيت بصراحةمرة عجبني مع ان مش اي زيت استخدم
بس توكلت على الله ولان هالانسانة عسل وتخافالله ونصوحة وهذا اهم شي
فالله يوسع في رزقهاويعطيها على قد نيتها 


الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شمر أهلي » 
أهلين الحسن كله أنا ذكرتتجربتي بأعشاب الفرد وهالحين بأذكر تجربتي بالزيت استخدمته بعد الأعشاب مباشره وهذالثقتي فيكي والله انك ثقه والشهاده لله على كثر ماجربت من زيوت واللهمانفعني
غيره ماشاءالله خف التساقط من ثاني استخدام والله أناظر المشط ولانيمصدقه بعد ماكان ينزل بقوه
لقراءة المزيد : الأزاهيرالنسائية

صار بس كم شعره واحس اني ماستغني عنه الله يجزاكي خيرويفتح لك ابواب الرزق وسامحيني اذا قصرت تستاهلين كل خير اخلاق وذوق 

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة * فاتنة الحزن * » 
واللهروووووووووووووووووووووووعه هالزيت والانسانه تعاملها اكثر من روعه ورب البيت انهاانسانه رائعه والزيت اكثر من روعه 

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام loda » 
الحمد لله كل ما اشوف شعري ادعيلك راح الحرق من الصبغات والستشوار وطال شويالله يوفقك يا الحسن 


الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة يآربي رحمتك » 
الحسن الله يوفقك ويرزقك الرزق الحلال والله العظيم انك ثقه وأدعيي لك كل ماشوفشعري وأمي تدعي لك صار لي استخدمه شهر واسبوع والله تغيير جذري بشعري والتساقطمشاءالله ولاشعره
وأكثر شي واضح الطول شعري ماكان يطول أبد 
ومانسى تعاملكالراقي وسرعة التوصيل الله يجزكي خير 


الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة oum noura » 
الحمدلله بعد فتره طويله رجعت لكم بالغنايم
الله يجزاها الف خيراختي الحسن 
والله الزيت كلمة مدح قليله عليه بصراحه له تاير واضح من اولاستخدام 
النتايج اللي بانت علي 

1- لمعه بالشعر
2- شعري صار انعمبشوي من قبل
3- يشيل التقصف اذا استمريتي عليه بالأسبوع ثلاث مرات
4- يطولشعرك بالشهر تقريبا من واحد سانتي الى واحد سانتي ونص وعن تجربه 
بس انا كلماطال قصيت اطرافه لان شعري تعبان بالمره

للطلب او الاستفسار
رقمي 0530387011

بنات الخبر والدمام تسليمباليد


----------

